# Any Colnago Primavera owners?



## jlopatin (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm still riding my grandfather's Colnago from 1980. It was a great bike in it's day, but it never really fit me right. The frame is small, the bars are too narrow, and the brooks saddle is shaped like his butt.

Anyway, I was at the local dealer yesterday with a friend who ordered a C50. I would really like a new colnago, but my budget is considerably less than my friend's. The dealer showed me the Arte and Primavera.

The Primavera sits perfectly within my price range. The build quality seems great to my inexperienced eye, and they offered to do a complete fitting for free.

I should mention that I have been a light recreational rider for my whole life, but I have just started to take riding seriously. As such, the shimano 105 components are fine for me. They can always be upgraded later. My big concern is the frame and wheelset. Are they a good investment for me? My goal is to complete my first century this summer. I realize that bike choice is a subjective thing...With that said, what do you guys think about this bike?

I really appreciate your thoughts.

-josh


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Test ride it. If you love it, you ride it. However, ride a few different rigs before you decide.


----------

